# Upgrade wheelset for Cannondale Synapse Alloy 105?



## Suedehead (Oct 23, 2013)

*Upgrade ADVICE for wheel set Cannondale Synapse?*

I am looking to upgrade my Shimano SR10 (S510)/Scwalbe Logano OEM wheelset on my 2012 Cannondale Synapse Alloy 105 and am looking at either the HED C2 or the Pacenti SL23 with White Ind. T11 hubs, Sapim CX Ray spokes, DT brass nipples. I have priced both at prowheelbuilder.com and are both under $900 for the set. I am not sold on this builder and would appreciate any input/recommendations.

I am 48 years young, 5' 9" and 175lbs and ride mainly for recreation/fitness 20-50 mile rides. I live in the city of St. Louis so there are lots of bumpy roads, rolling hills and some decent trails. No mountains or anything too extreme. Rode my first century this past weekend with 500+ other riders and had bike envy!

Just an FYI... 30 years ago I could take apart a bike and put it back together in no time. I have zero exprerience with the new bike so as little maintenance as possible would be nice, although I want to learn over time.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Lcharmatz (Oct 17, 2013)

See thread I started 2 days ago, as I had the same question. I have just ordered set from November Bicycle in MD for. Very good price!


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Check out HOOPS, you can upgrade any of the aluminum clincher builds listed on their site to the T11 hubs for an extra $200. I'm 5'9" and about the same weight. You can get away with the 20/28 spoke option but I'd go with the 24/28 spokes if you want to be conservative.

HOOPs Wheels - Wheels


----------



## Suedehead (Oct 23, 2013)

I do like the price at HOOPs. Thanks for that. This leads to another question, they quote radially laced front and 2X on the back. Is this a good set up for me (see size, weight etc above)?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Suedehead said:


> This leads to another question, they quote radially laced front and 2X on the back. Is this a good set up for me (see size, weight etc above)?


Yes, outside of the proprietary OEM wheel market, that lacing is pretty much the industry standard right now.


----------



## bcwall (Nov 20, 2011)

I have the same bike you have and replaced the wheels with HED Belgium, WI T-11 hubs and DT Swiss comp spokes 24/28. Got them from Prowheelbuilder and couldn't be happier. A lot stiffer than the Shimano wheels.


----------



## Suedehead (Oct 23, 2013)

Were you happy with Prowheelbuilder?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Suedehead said:


> I have priced both at prowheelbuilder.com and are both under $900 for the set. I am not sold on this builder and would appreciate any input/recommendations.


Mehhh $900 for a 1547g wheelset.

For $500 you could have a set of Blackset Race Pro's with Sapim CX-Ray's @ 1386g. 
Blackset Race 13


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

A wheelbuild with Pacenti SL23 rims and T11 hubs 24/28h is an excellent choice and can be purchased for about $800. The Hed rims are excellent as well and will add about $65 to the build.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like a good choice to me. Look at H Plus Son Acrhetype rims if you want to knock the price down a bit. Esentially the same specs as the C2 but a good amount cheaper.

24/28 would seem to make sense at your weight and with rough roads. Also, think about using 25mm tires, at least in the rear, if you're not already.


----------



## bcwall (Nov 20, 2011)

Suedehead said:


> Were you happy with Prowheelbuilder?


I was very happy with prowheelbuilder. I called and talked to them before ordering. They were able to answer all my questions. Ordered and my wheels showed up 3 weeks later.


----------

